# Velveeta Cheese Freeze?



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I went to the .99 cent store today and they had 2 lb blocks of Velveeta Queso Blanco for .99. I bought 4. Do you think I can freeze them? The expiration date is 11-21-2011, or maybe it will keep beyond the expiration date.? Let me know what you think.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would have bought them all LOL- but- I would freeze if you are using for cooking- and keep one at least in the fridge- it will be fine till atleast December!!!- that is me though- 
I know people wont freeze softer cheese- I freeze Brie all the time when it gets marked down to like 2.00 ... and it always works just fine for baked brie!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Great buy. I've kept Velveeta for 2 months past "use by date" with no problem. I froze some once and the texture changed -- sort of watery. But it melted just fine for cooked items.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've never done it, but I've read where you can can cheese. My thought is that velveeta would be perfect for this!

And with the price of Velveeta these days...ouch! You got a great buy!


----------

